
Watch: Highlights of the Microsoft Data Science Summit - kgwgk
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2016/09/data-science-summit-highlights.html
======
brudgers
Direct link to Tufte's Keynote: [https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Machine-
Learning-and-Data-S...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Machine-Learning-and-
Data-Sciences-Conference/Data-Science-Summit-2016/MSDSS11)

